# Nurse Practioners and G-tubes



## lhollanders (Jan 9, 2008)

I am a CPC and I am having a little bit of a problem with surgery coding and Nurse Practioners trying to bill for a G-tube change when it is still the in global period, They have the patient come into the office at least 6 weeks after the g-tube has been placed. The parents bring in there own button and they change it out.  Then they are charging for a g-tube change, but there is no underlying problem with the site, for them to be charging they are just moving the patient up in the size of the tube.

Is anybody out there know if this is ok to charge?????


----------

